# net-wireless/wpa_supplicant cannot be installed

## m_p_w

I keep trying to install net-wireless/wpa_supplicant, but I get an error "Failed to emerge dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0". 

Basically it says that dev-python/m2crypto is needed for net-wireless/wpa_supplicant, but then I am not sure why it fails to be emerged  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

m_p_w,

Put the build log for dev-python/m2crypto onto a pastebin site.

The failure message will give the location of the build log.

----------

## m_p_w

https://pastebin.com/hr4vPWnS

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Probably something like https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=827068

Edit to add: I don't have it on my desktop, but I run wpa_supplicant on the laptop and it didn't have a problem compiling m2crypto. 

wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6

m2crypto-0.24.0

openssl-1.0.2o-r3

Edit to add2: same problem - Solved -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1080608-start-0.html

----------

## m_p_w

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Probably something like https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=827068
> 
> Edit to add: I don't have it on my desktop, but I run wpa_supplicant on the laptop and it didn't have a problem compiling m2crypto. 
> 
> wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6
> ...

 

"So I removed my mask override (stupid anyway) and for some really odd reason it started to pull in the “old” version of OpenSSL. I have no idea why, since a dependency needed the masked version before."

I am not sure how to do it? Could you help me what commands I should use?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

The latest stable version is openssl-1.0.2o-r3, that's what should be being loaded.

If you do an "emerge -pv @world" what does it show? ( "-p" is the pretend flag, nothing will get emerged)

----------

## m_p_w

https://pastebin.com/CGqDF1GP

it says that dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0i:0/1.1::gentoo is being loaded

should I downgrade it to openssl-1.0.2o-r3?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *m_p_w wrote:*   

> https://pastebin.com/CGqDF1GP
> 
> it says that dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0i:0/1.1::gentoo is being loaded
> 
> should I downgrade it to openssl-1.0.2o-r3?

 

Yes, remove entry in /etc/portage/package.unmask and downgrade it to 1.0.2

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You should have an entry for openssl in /etc/portage/package.keywords, remove that.

Or as fedeliallalinea said it might be in package.unmask, if so remove it

Then redo the pretend emerge command and lets make sure that the old one is going to be installed.

Edit to add: Also check /etc/portage/make.conf and look for the EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS line.

Does it have "--autounmask=n" on that line?

----------

## m_p_w

Ok thank you guys, now it works, I changed " =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0i " to "=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o-r3 "  in /etc/portage/package.unmask

and later I used the command emerge --ask openssl to downgrade openssl to 1.0.2o-r3.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

m_p_w,

There are some changes in dev-libs/openssl-1.1 that make it incompatible with dev-libs/openssl-1.0 and lots of things that depend on openssl too.

Left to its own devices, portage will install dev-libs/openssl-1.0 for you.

```
 $ eix dev-libs/openssl

[I] dev-libs/openssl

     Available versions:  

     (0.9.8) 0.9.8z_p8^d 0.9.8z_p8-r1^d

     (0)    1.0.2o-r3^d (~)1.0.2o-r6^d{tbz2} (~)1.0.2p^d{tbz2} [M](~)1.1.0i(0/1.1)^d [M]**1.1.1_pre8(0/1.1)^d
```

Your /etc/portage/package.unmask entry does nothing as 1.0.2o-r3 is stable.

1.0.2o-r6 and 1.0.2p are both keyworded for testing an all higher versions are masked.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Thanks Neddy, I was going to tell him that.

m_p_w, try not to keep too many entries in your /etc/portage/package.* files as they will become harder to keep up with.

You shouldn't need much of anything in the package.unmask file, that's usually empty.

----------

## m_p_w

but then can I just delete etc/portage/package.* and it will automatically install dev-libs/openssl-1.0  and not dev-libs/openssl-1.1?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

m_p_w,

Correct.  

You can always comment out the entry and test.

Trust but verify :)

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I wouldn't delete them en-mass.

package.unmask is fine to be empty.

package.mask, keyword and use might or might not be needed depending on what you have or what you plan on installing on your system.

Edit to add: as Neddy said, commenting out is better, that way if needed you can easily uncomment, and not needed you can delete the commented line later.

----------

## saderror256

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to emerge dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0

 

I had this same issue on a Dell Latitude E5420, but on another computer it worked fine

I assume this bug is something to do with firmware/hardware, seriously, I spent hours in #gentoo and got little to no responses. Could you tell us your hardware? I might build a list of devices that have this issue and report it, this might help the m2crypto devs a little to map the issue, maybe the firmware for them use the same module/driver? you get my point i hope. Specs would also be nice

Someone "did" manage to find a workaround by modifying the emerge file, but i tried it and it didnt work  :Sad: 

So yeah, enjoy the crying pain, you can try to continue, prove me wrong and fix the issue, but i just couldnt find a workaround for this one

----------

## m_p_w

 *saderror256 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Failed to emerge dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0 
> 
> I had this same issue on a Dell Latitude E5420, but on another computer it worked fine
> 
> I assume this bug is something to do with firmware/hardware, seriously, I spent hours in #gentoo and got little to no responses. Could you tell us your hardware? I might build a list of devices that have this issue and report it, this might help the m2crypto devs a little to map the issue, maybe the firmware for them use the same module/driver? you get my point i hope. Specs would also be nice
> ...

 

Lenovo B50-45 with AMD E1-6010

----------

